
Non Von-Neumann Architectures [pdf] - mindcrime
http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a207268.pdf
======
stargrazer
The document is a late 1980's document, but as such, in trying to say what a
NVN structure might look like, they do much to describe existing VN
architecture. And it is very telling that not much has changed since then for
hardware or software.

~~~
mindcrime
Yep. I got interested in this topic recently when watching a video[1] from the
MIT AGI class[2] and the presenter (Josh Tenenbaum[3]) made the point that
real advances in AGI may require new hardware architectures. I wanted to see
what was "out there" in terms of research on non von-neumann architectures,
and this was one of the best documents I could find at first blush, even
though it is older.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ROelYvo8f0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ROelYvo8f0)

[2]: [https://agi.mit.edu](https://agi.mit.edu)

[3]:
[http://web.mit.edu/cocosci/josh.html](http://web.mit.edu/cocosci/josh.html)

